# Tips and tricks section?



## fishface (Apr 29, 2012)

Forgive me if this has been created already but I didn't see it if it was. :bigsmile:

Thought it would be a great idea for others to share small "good ideas" in this thread, I'll start with a few.


I wasn't getting very good efficiency with my CO2 reactor (Rex type) till I tilted it 20 degrees to the side and added bio balls. Much more efficient and no micro bubbles now.

Tried glycerin in your bubble counter yet? Never add water again!

When dosing Alk or baking soda for kh buffer, I mix it with water in about a 1/2 liter bottle then set up an airline and valve so that I can make a super slow drip. Set it and forget it...it's nice and gentle like.


I'm sure there's lots we could all add to help each other out so please contribute if you can.

Cheers,


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

We don't have a section specifically for that, but Im sure the DIY section would be a good place for posting such things. There was once a thread someone started for tips and such will see if I can locate it.


----------



## fishface (Apr 29, 2012)

Nothing huh?


----------



## fishface (Apr 29, 2012)

Always a good idea to keep a tank log when starting a new tank so you can observe and record how you're plants and livestock are acting and reacting to changes. Since I've just started a new tank, I've attached an excel spreadsheet that I use to record changes till I've got everything completely sorted out. Down the road I'll stop recording this stuff when the tank is more predictable. 

Feel free to use it if it's helpful...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you ever heard of Metricide 14? It is an alternative to excel and much cheaper...a gal is roughly $20 and I believe you only use half the dosage you would use with the Excel.


----------



## fishface (Apr 29, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Have you ever heard of Metricide 14? It is an alternative to excel and much cheaper...a gal is roughly $20 and I believe you only use half the dosage you would use with the Excel.


Yes indeed, here's a calculator to reach the same dosage as Excel too: wet's glutaraldehyde calculator


----------

